# Hipstamatic Iphone Application



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

So I was playing around with my daughter's cell phone and some of the props in the basement and did a little family photoshoot.




























I really love the look. It works so well with haunt type themes...

more pics available at 
http://www.thecreepyhousenextdoor.com/album4.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's a great look, almost vintage.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Damn, I really need a new phone! Love the look of these pictures, very cool!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks good. Let me know when there's a phone app that will build props for me.


----------

